# Intel WLAN AC9462 on 13.0-RC2



## YuriiZ (Mar 19, 2021)

hi everyone.

laptop: Xiaomi RedmiBook 13 JYU4213CN
i've got intel AC9462 wifi module on this laptop
Hardware ID  (from aida64)                PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_02F0&SUBSYS_02A48086&REV_00

it's not working, i wish BG mode only (AC isn't implemented yet).

FreeBSD 13.0-RC2

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm9000fw_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"

# cat /etc/rc.conf
dbus_enable="YES"
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

# kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1   83 0xffffffff80200000  1f11e78 kernel
2    1 0xffffffff82112000    2e6e0 if_iwm.ko
3    1 0xffffffff82141000   290cc0 iwm9000fw.ko
4    1 0xffffffff823d2000     7d68 if_urndis.ko
5    4 0xffffffff823da000     6660 uether.ko
6    1 0xffffffff823e1000     a160 if_cdce.ko
7    1 0xffffffff823ec000   67fbc8 zfs.ko
8    1 0xffffffff82a6c000     55a8 if_ipheth.ko
9    1 0xffffffff82a73000     ae38 cryptodev.ko
10    1 0xffffffff834f9000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
11    1 0xffffffff834fd000     5bdc ig4.ko
12    2 0xffffffff83503000     433c iicbus.ko
13    1 0xffffffff83508000     4b60 ng_ubt.ko
14    3 0xffffffff8350d000     aac8 netgraph.ko
15    2 0xffffffff83518000     a238 ng_hci.ko
16    1 0xffffffff83523000     25a8 ng_bluetooth.ko
17    1 0xffffffff83526000     3240 iichid.ko
18    5 0xffffffff8352a000     31f8 hidbus.ko
19    1 0xffffffff8352e000     21e8 hms.ko
20    1 0xffffffff83531000     30a8 hidmap.ko
21    1 0xffffffff83535000     3328 hmt.ko
22    1 0xffffffff83539000     21d8 hconf.ko
```

`dmesg` detects nothing (((

upd:
`# pciconf -lv`

```
none3@pci0:0:20:3:    class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x02f0 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x02a4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Comet Lake PCH-LP CNVi WiFi'
    class      = network
```


----------



## George (Mar 20, 2021)

It seems that this card (intel AC9462) doesn't work.

Here is a similar thread: Thread 74216
This is the problem report: PR 245304


----------



## YuriiZ (Mar 20, 2021)

i posted on that thread, but it seems moderator creates new topic cause of 13.0current doesnt exist anymore


----------



## aponomarenko (Mar 25, 2021)

Nobody managed it to work yet: https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=search&vendorid=8086&deviceid=02F0


----------

